# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  se busca proveedor de patas y alas de pollo

## leydy llatas

Se busca proveedor de patas y alas de pollo, para exportación
Sírvase mandarnos información al siguiente correo leydyl@amazfruit.comTemas similares: SE BUSCA PROVEEDOR DE QUINUA ORGÁNICA!!u Necesito patas de pollo para exportación (PERU) BUSCO PROVEEDOR DE PATAS DE POLLO PARA EXPORTACION Jabas para Pollo y pavo ¿Qué carne es más ecológica: chancho, pollo o res?

----------

